

Ask HN: Creating an image of a Macbook, to install a dev environment - andrewljohnson

Does anyone know how to create an image of a Mac?<p>Our development environment is a pain in the neck to install, and I would like to create an image of a Mac to get new developers up and running. I've had to do these installs a few times, and I have another one coming up that I'd like to avoid.<p>I've found a couple links on the internet about this, but nothing that talks about it from a developer point of view. Does anyone have a link or advice?
======
wmf
[http://www.macenterprise.org/macworld-2008-slides/imaging-
tr...](http://www.macenterprise.org/macworld-2008-slides/imaging-track)

Found here:
[http://www.macenterprise.org/system/app/pages/search?q=imagi...](http://www.macenterprise.org/system/app/pages/search?q=imaging)

